# Handbrake Doesn't See DVD



## phroggie (Jul 31, 2015)

I have the GUI version of Handbrake open and I have a DVD in the drive. When I go to the source dialog, at the bottom it says "Detected DVD devices: Not Selected". Under /dev/iso9660 I see the movie but selecting that brings me back to the main screen without it recognizing it as the movie I want to transcode.

Do I need some other component so that Handbrake will recognize the DVD? Do I have to do some mount operation first?

Thanks and Peace,

Phroggie


----------

